# Quicksilver Open 455 vs. Ryds 488 Sport



## Magnus1987 (2. Februar 2019)

Moin Zusammen,

Vielleicht kann man mir hier im Forum jemand helfen.

Ich habe mir viele Gedanken über das für mich passende Angelboot gemacht. Einsatzgebiet für das Boot ist zu ca. 80% die Weser bei Bremen und zu ca. 20% die Ostsee bei Fehmarn und die Boddengewässer bei Rügen. 

Nebenbei: Nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass mir Aluminiumboote einfach zu teuer sind und teilweise auch zu rustikal (hatte ein Kassboll 17ft an dieser Stelle und für meinen Einsatzbereich favorisiert), habe ich mit dem Gedanken mir ein Aluboot zu kaufen mehr oder weniger abgeschlossen. Rustikal im Hinblick vor Allem, weil ich das Boot auch so hin und wieder einfach zum Baden und/ oder Cruisen mit meiner Freundin oder Kumpels nutzen möchte.

Nachdem ich nun also lange hin und her geschaut und überlegt habe und auch auf mehrere Bootsmessen war, habe ich zwei Favoriten in meine nähere Auswahl gezogen. Beide würde ich mit einem 50PS Motor ausstatten. 

Nebenbei: Ich hatte bis letzten Jahres Oktober noch eine Quicksilver Open 435 und war mit diesem Boot zufrieden. Das Boot war allerdings sehr alt und dadurch teilweise nicht mehr voll funktionstüchtig, sodass ich es leider verkaufen musste.

Ich hoffe, es kann mir jemand was über die im Thema genannten Bootstypen berichten. Auch Allgemein was über die Qualität bei Quicksilver Booten vs. Booten der Fa. Ryds.

Geringfügige, preisliche Unterschiede würde ich an dieser Stelle vernachlässigen, da ich auch in Erwägung ziehen würde, ein Boot der Fa. Ryds in Schweden zu kaufen, wo diese doch sehr viel günstiger sind...

Freue mich über Eure Kommentare...
...auch würde ich mich über die Teilnahme an der Umfrage freuen,

Ich danke Euch im Voraus,
Tight lines,

Magnus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. Februar 2019)

Nachdem ich mehrere Bootstypen durch habe bin ich jetzt an einem Aluboot hängengeblieben .Genauso leicht oder schwer wie GFK nur wenn ein Stein im weg liegt stabiler und man kann weiter Urlaub machen.Hatte eine kleine Quicksilver die sind so was von dünn....und dann noch ein GFK unbekannter Herkunft zwar dicker im Material aber auch nicht Klamottensicher dafür zum Glück ausgeschäumt und somit sinksicher.Das solltest du beachten und wenn du mit Alu mal nen stein triffst dann Delle sonst nix ….


----------



## Magnus1987 (3. Februar 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mehrere Bootstypen durch habe bin ich jetzt an einem Aluboot hängengeblieben .Genauso leicht oder schwer wie GFK nur wenn ein Stein im weg liegt stabiler und man kann weiter Urlaub machen.Hatte eine kleine Quicksilver die sind so was von dünn....und dann noch ein GFK unbekannter Herkunft zwar dicker im Material aber auch nicht Klamottensicher dafür zum Glück ausgeschäumt und somit sinksicher.Das solltest du beachten und wenn du mit Alu mal nen stein triffst dann Delle sonst nix ….



Danke für deinen Beitrag! Was hast du für ein Aluboot?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Februar 2019)

eine gomar 450 motorisierbar bis 75 ps habe 50  2t dran und bin so mit 45 kmh unterwegs wenn keine wellen sind....und ist automatisch lenzend das war auch ein punkt.habe lange gesucht und ein schnäppchen gemacht lass dir zeit zum suchen und wenn du fragen hast einfach schreiben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Februar 2019)




----------



## newmie2205 (4. Februar 2019)

Wenn diese beiden Boote in deiner Auswahl stehen, dann schau dir auf jeden Fall mal das Prins 475 an. Ich nenne dieses Boot mein Eigen. Anwendung exakt wie du. Ausgestattet mit einem 60 PS Evinrude E-Tec zu zweit und allem drum und dran 53 kmh.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (4. Februar 2019)

Vielleicht hilfts weiter. Die Boote, für die du dich interessierst, wurden bei uns schon getestet. 

Quicksilver Active 455 Open: https://www.skipper-bootshandel.de/quicksilver-activ-455-open/
Quicksilver Active 455 Cabin: https://ruteundrolle.de/2018/04/25/quicksilver-activ-455-cabin-echt-gross-die-kleine/

Ryds Boote: 
https://ruteundrolle.de/2018/04/05/flunderjaeger-ryds-438-bf/
https://ruteundrolle.de/2018/08/07/flinker-keil-ryds-548-light/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. Februar 2019)

Magnus sehe gerade kommst aus Bremen habe das Boot hinter Bremen gekauft


----------



## Connaught (4. Februar 2019)

Magnus1987 schrieb:


> da ich auch in Erwägung ziehen würde, ein Boot der Fa. Ryds in Schweden zu kaufen, wo diese doch sehr viel günstiger sind...



mit 13.500 € bist du aktuell dabei und bis nach Karlskrona ist es ein Katzensprung! 

https://www.blocket.se/blekinge/Ryds_488_Sport___Suzuki_DF50_KAMPANJ_82153593.htm?ca=7&w=3

Welches Boot nun wirklich besser ist kann ich dir auch nicht zu 100% beantworten, das Bauchgefühl sagt Ryds.


----------



## Magnus1987 (4. Februar 2019)

newmie2205 schrieb:


> Wenn diese beiden Boote in deiner Auswahl stehen, dann schau dir auf jeden Fall mal das Prins 475 an. Ich nenne dieses Boot mein Eigen. Anwendung exakt wie du. Ausgestattet mit einem 60 PS Evinrude E-Tec zu zweit und allem drum und dran 53 kmh.





newmie2205 schrieb:


> Wenn diese beiden Boote in deiner Auswahl stehen, dann schau dir auf jeden Fall mal das Prins 475 an. Ich nenne dieses Boot mein Eigen. Anwendung exakt wie du. Ausgestattet mit einem 60 PS Evinrude E-Tec zu zweit und allem drum und dran 53 kmh.




Auch ein richtig schönes Boot - die Auswahl an Booten in der von mir gesuchten Größe scheint schier unendlich zu sein! Werde mal schauen, ob ich mir dieses Boot hier um Bremen bei einem Händler anschauen kann. Wie lange hast du das Boot? Bist du mit der Qualität zufrieden? Würdest bzw. Warum hast du dich für dieses Boot entschieden und nicht für zb  eine Quicksilver? Grüße aus Bremen! Magnus.


----------



## Magnus1987 (4. Februar 2019)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilfts weiter. Die Boote, für die du dich interessierst, wurden bei uns schon getestet.
> 
> Quicksilver Active 455 Open: https://www.skipper-bootshandel.de/quicksilver-activ-455-open/
> Quicksilver Active 455 Cabin: https://ruteundrolle.de/2018/04/25/quicksilver-activ-455-cabin-echt-gross-die-kleine/
> ...



Hi Rebecca! Ich danke dir für deinen Beitrag. Habe die von dir genannten Tests gelesen und bereits in meinen weiteren Überlegungen berücksichtigt! Viele Grüße aus Bremen, Magnus.


----------



## Magnus1987 (4. Februar 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> Magnus sehe gerade kommst aus Bremen habe das Boot hinter Bremen gekauft



 Moinsen! Wo hast du das Boot genau gekauft? Was hast du dafür ausgegeben? Habe mir dein Boot auch schon angeschaut und das, was ich bisher auf Bildern sehen konnte, für gut befunden! War der Hummer eigentlich im Preis inklusive? Das ist echt ne heiße Kiste ...


----------



## Magnus1987 (4. Februar 2019)

Connaught schrieb:


> mit 13.500 € bist du aktuell dabei und bis nach Karlskrona ist es ein Katzensprung!
> 
> https://www.blocket.se/blekinge/Ryds_488_Sport___Suzuki_DF50_KAMPANJ_82153593.htm?ca=7&w=3
> 
> Welches Boot nun wirklich besser ist kann ich dir auch nicht zu 100% beantworten, das Bauchgefühl sagt Ryds.




Wow, das ist mal ein Angebot! Blocket ist auch die Plattform, auf der ich mich über aktuelle Angebote in Schweden informiere. Hast du zufällig schon mit dem Händler zu tun gehabt? Meinst du man könnte dort bedenkenlos ein Boot kaufen? Mein Bauchgefühl sagt auch eher Ryds, weil ich noch nie etwas negatives gehört habe. Eher im Gegenteil. Viele Grüße aus Bremen, Magnus


----------



## Connaught (4. Februar 2019)

Hi Magnus,
ich habe bisher nur gebrauchte Boote von privat gekauft. Im Netz liest man zumindest recht Positives über den Händler. Generell hätte ich keine Bedenken dort ein Boot zu kaufen! Das sollte auch nur ein Beispiel sein, was ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe. Da gibt´s sicherlich noch weitere Händler, die preislich mithalten können. Kommt auch etwas darauf an, was für einen Motor du haben willst.... Yamaha wird sicherlich noch mal 1000€ mehr kosten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. Februar 2019)

Den gab es leider nicht mit zu. Aber da ich auch ein größeres Boot habe und ne gute Zugmaschine brauche war das meine Entscheidung.Schaue morgen mal nach ob ich die Adresse finde.Nach 2 Totalschäden überlege es dir ob du GFK nimmst ich nie wieder.Soll es denn ein neues Boot sein? Es gibt in Schweden die Buster Boote komplett mit Motor du musst nur sehen das die KW mit der Zulassung passt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (4. Februar 2019)

Ich würde jederzeit das ryds vorziehen, Quicksilver finde ich eher schönwetter Badeboote. Allerdings wäre mir nicht bekannt, daß Quicksilver ab Werk mit Schaum arbeitet.

IM Gegensatz zum Trend, kann ich Alubooten nicht soviel abgewinnen, sie sind mir zu teuer, zu laut, werden im Sommer Schweine heiß, noch heißer als Gfk schon wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich würde jederzeit das ryds vorziehen, Quicksilver finde ich eher schönwetter Badeboote. Allerdings wäre mir nicht bekannt, daß Quicksilver ab Werk mit Schaum arbeitet.
> 
> IM Gegensatz zum Trend, kann ich Alubooten nicht soviel abgewinnen, sie sind mir zu teuer, zu laut, werden im Sommer Schweine heiß, noch heißer als Gfk schon wird.


ja klar wenn die in der sonne stehen schon, kühlen aber während der fahrt ganz schnell wieder ab.Hatte da auch meine bedenken aber nach 2 steine im wasser sind die jetzt ausgeräumt und nicht jeder hat ne eigene slippe oder steg oder so.....gut es gibt GFK Kleber aber der Urlaub ist erstmal im arxxxx.und zeige mir den Angler der sein Boot nicht schon mal geflickt hat....es sei er ist nicht unterwegs damit....


----------



## Rheinangler (5. Februar 2019)

Was muss man hinsichtlich der Zulassung bei Bootskauf in Schweden beachten? Geht das unproblematisch beim Kauf hinsichtlich der Mehrwertsteuer und sind die Papiere ohne weiteres auch in Deutschland einzusetzen... ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2019)

Die Papiere dürften sekundär sein, der Kaufvertrag und die CE Bescheinigung für Boot und Motor sind wichtig.

@esox02 wie oft kommt es denn vor, das man sich den Rumpf kaputt fährt? Wer ein Gfk Boot hat, schaut ein wenig genauer, wo er hinfährt und wenn er sich eine Macke rein fährt, macht er die eben im Nachgang weg. Und selbst das kommt quasi nicht vor, obwohl ich an Donau und Drau gefahren bin, hatte ich keine Schäden am Rumpf, das ist der Motor noch gefährdeter. dennoch fährt kaum einer mit einem Jetantrieb . 

Ansonsten, das man sich wirklich ein Loch in den Rumpf fährt ist doch die Ausnahme.

Aber wenn ich den Schaden habe, kann ich den zu Hause vor der Garage beheben, ohne schweißen, was bei Alu ohnehin schwierig ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. Februar 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Die Papiere dürften sekundär sein, der Kaufvertrag und die CE Bescheinigung für Boot und Motor sind wichtig.
> 
> @esox02 wie oft kommt es denn vor, das man sich den Rumpf kaputt fährt? Wer ein Gfk Boot hat, schaut ein wenig genauer, wo er hinfährt und wenn er sich eine Macke rein fährt, macht er die eben im Nachgang weg. Und selbst das kommt quasi nicht vor, obwohl ich an Donau und Drau gefahren bin, hatte ich keine Schäden am Rumpf, das ist der Motor noch gefährdeter. dennoch fährt kaum einer mit einem Jetantrieb .
> 
> ...


habe noch kein aluboot mit loch gesehen ...wenn ich da an Schweden denke haben die buster alle irgendwo dellen aber sie fahren noch ….


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. Februar 2019)

papiere mit ce sind nur bei neueren booten vorhanden bei älteren siehts schlecht aus....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2019)

Bezog sich auch auf die gfk Boote, aber da habe ich persönlich auch noch keins gesehen.


----------



## newmie2205 (5. Februar 2019)

Magnus1987 schrieb:


> Auch ein richtig schönes Boot - die Auswahl an Booten in der von mir gesuchten Größe scheint schier unendlich zu sein! Werde mal schauen, ob ich mir dieses Boot hier um Bremen bei einem Händler anschauen kann. Wie lange hast du das Boot? Bist du mit der Qualität zufrieden? Würdest bzw. Warum hast du dich für dieses Boot entschieden und nicht für zb  eine Quicksilver? Grüße aus Bremen! Magnus.



Die Prins 475 würde ich immer wieder kaufen. Das Boot hat definitiv mehr Platz innen als die QS 455. Mir wäre die QS 455 zu klein. Die stand mal direkt neben mir und man hat schon einen deutlichen Unterschied erkennen können von der Größe und Platzangebot.

Und auch die Ryds macht mir von den Bilder her im Vergleich einen viel zu schmalen Eindruck. Geschuldet durch die breite Doppelwand. Kenne es aber nicht in live.

Und unter der Fahrerbank ist quasi alles hohl bis hinter zum Motor, ein riesen Vorteil, da unendlich viel Ablagefläche...
Preis-Leistung von diesem Boot top. Es lohnt sich wirklich, es mal live anzusehen. Ich habe das Boot damals blind, neu vom Händler gekauft. Als ich dann davor stand bin ich vor Freude fast ausgeflippt ;-)

Ich hatte davor ein Smartliner 450.Kann man schlecht vergleichen, aber das ist dagegen der größte Müll (ich weiß, wollen viele nicht hören, da es ein beliebtes Boot ist, ist aber die Wahrheit - Verarbeitung, Stabilität, Materialien, etc).

Ein weitere Tipp wäre das Silver Fox DC 485. Vom Rumpf her ein schöner schwedischer Panzer, das bekommst quasi nicht kaputt. Innen aber auch auch kleiner als die Prins 475. Rumpftechnisch wirst wohl nicht besseres bekommen als das Silver (kenne ich auch live). Und preistechnisch muss man auch Glück haben...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Februar 2019)

Die Prins 475 sieht meiner Bluestar smart sehr ähnlich. Das sind eher Badeboote von denen man auch angeln kann. Aber die Bluestar ist dabei viel preiswerter.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. Februar 2019)

www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/motorboot-searider-420-hobby-konsolenboot-2019er-modell-angelboot/400563298-211-7947
schau dir das mal an


----------

